# Clomid / Pregnyl Injection success!!!



## CharlieLou1984 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello, 

Thought id post my success story to give others hope! 

I have a daughter (8 years old) i conceived her naturally although i knew i had pcos. 

I have been trying for no.2 for 6 and a half years and finally was referred to a consultant who confimed i had pcos and was not ovulating on  my own , my appointment was on 23rd april 2015, they prescribed me clomid 100mg on days 2-6 and pregnyl injection to force ovulation. 
My AF Started the next day so i could start it all very quickly! 
I had follicle tracking scans which i highly recommend, they wait until follicle is sufficient size for ovulation and then trigger ovulation with pregnyl injection. 
I had 2 follicles that had reached satisfactory sizes on CD16 and was given the injection there and then and basically told to bd all weekend! lol
fast forward 2 weeks later and i got my BFP !!!!!! I feel so lucky that it worked after the first time!

I am 6 weeks and 4 days pregnant and i have an early pregnancy scan on thursday to see if both follicles were fertilized (twins) or just the 1!

I would highly recommend the clomid with the injection and follicle scans, i felt i could time it so much better!

good luck to all you trying xxx


----------

